# Cheese: 10.5 pounds. gonna hit it with 50/50 apple-hickory real soon.



## bill ace 350 (Oct 17, 2018)

Picked up some cheese at the commissary today.

Cold smoking weather is here.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 17, 2018)

BA350, You can't beat Cabot for smoking, you will have nice charge of smoked goodies!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 17, 2018)

Will pick up another 10 pounds, didn't want to be a pig!

Makes for a good Christmas present.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 17, 2018)

OH MY GOODNESS!
And all Sharp and Extra Sharp.
Outstanding!
Please post your progress/results.
I'll keep a drool towel ready. :D


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 17, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> I buy Cabot when its on sale also $1.77 WalMart 8 ounce blocks also turn out great. A couple weeks go I picked up two 32 ounce blocks of house brand EX Sharp cheddar at BJs whole sale club and it too turned out great. If memory serves it was around $6 a block.
> 
> It amazing how 3 hours of cold smoke transforms a inexpensive block of cheese into something soooo much better.


Bet it goes well with all your jerky.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> BA350, You can't beat Cabot for smoking, you will have nice charge of smoked goodies!


I remember years ago when Cabot first showed up at Walmart. Very good price and still is. I love all of the Cabot sharps!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 17, 2018)

Cabot White Cheddar is amazing smoked or not smoked.. ! Good haul :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice haul of cheese. You won't see any complaints from me about your choice of brand name. One suggestion - the sharper the cheese the more crumbly it can become. Good luck and enjoy it. I'll be testing the Hot Habanero I smoked the other day - today. Can't wait.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2018)

I guess you like your cheddar!
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 18, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> Will pick up another 10 pounds, didn't want to be a pig!
> 
> Makes for a good Christmas present.



Ok, how do I get on your Christmas list?

Did my first extra sharp in April, only 1 10oz. block.  Just busted into it this week and shared with some family and friends.  Went over well.  I take it with all that you got you will be very popular!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 18, 2018)

Took tomorrow off. Getting up early for a morning blackpowder hunt. After that, probably throw some cheese in the smoker and wait until evening hunt time.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 22, 2018)

Never got to the cheese, but I got a small buck. 3 more tags to fill. Gonna try BearCarvers dried beef recipe with the backstraps.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 22, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> Never got to the cheese, but I got a small buck. 3 more tags to fill. Gonna try BearCarvers dried beef recipe with the backstraps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever want to hunt WI let me know! We got land way up by superior in the back country!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Ever want to hunt WI let me know! We got land way up by superior in the back country!


Thanks! Let me know if you're ever over this way....Have 115 acres.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 30, 2018)

Finally got around to smoking the cheese, added a few more pounds. Should be set for awhile.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 30, 2018)

That’s some good looking cheese!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 30, 2018)

Dang that looks good. Nice Job.

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 31, 2018)

Dayum Bill. That looks BEAUTIFUL brother!


----------



## zwiller (Oct 31, 2018)

AWESOME COLOR.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 31, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 1, 2018)

BA350, Good buck and great color on your cheese! I looked at  your buck photo and some backstraps maybe gone if that is a hole there or maybe optical illusion.  Nice cheese and nice buck ! likes


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 4, 2018)

No illusion. intentionally went for the backbone shot. Wanted to place the shot closer to the shoulder/front. Don't know what happened. Maybe I need some more range time! any way, some meat lost, not a lot. Going to try one of BearCarvers recipes for the backstrap.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice clear day today. felt like smoking something today, so two blocks of cheese and some coarse sea salt going into the smoker.

the cheese is local and very expensive, but definitely worth it!


----------

